# Today's Christmas Special - ONE Rupes Deluxe Kit at a very special Price.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

We have *ONE* Rupes LHR15 Deluxe Kit up for grabs today at a very special price.

We will ship it today so if you are mainland UK you "should" get it tomorrow but this is not guaranteed.

The Kit Includes:
1 x LHR 15ES Random orbital polisher
1 x 125mm backing plate
1 x Zephir Gel Compound - 250ml
1 x Quartz Gel Compound - 250ml
1 x Keramik Gloss - 250ml
1 x Diamond Gloss - 250ml
1 x 130/150mm Polishing foam (blue / coarse)
1 x 130/150mm Polishing foam (green / medium)
1 x 130/150mm Polishing foam (yellow / fine)
1 x 130/150mm Polishing buffer (white / ultra fine)
1 x Microfibre cloth 40x40 cm
1 x RUPES BigFoot branded carry bag
1 x RUPES BigFoot branded apron

You will have to be quick as I am sure this item will be popular!

Good Luck & Happy Holidays!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

What's the price or have I missed some thing


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk

For all their deals


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

danwel said:


> What's the price or have I missed some thing


Oops sorry - £375.00


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

What if a few folk order and there's only one?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Rascal_69 said:


> What if a few folk order and there's only one?


Hi Rascal,

Once its ordered its gone so you wont be able to order twice.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Web site isn't working either


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok let me look into that too!

<Edit> Just took a look and it seems to be up right now.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Someone has now taken advantage and the machine is now sold. 

Cheers Guys and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

timing out for me as well just now John :thumb:

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.cleanandshiny.co.uk

EDIT

loaded up with the following errors:



> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Too many connections in /nfs/c04/h03/mnt/166296/domains/cleanandshiny.co.uk/html/vqmod/vqcache/vq2-system_startup.php on line 52
> 
> Notice: Error: Could not make a database link using [email protected] in /nfs/c04/h03/mnt/166296/domains/cleanandshiny.co.uk/html/vqmod/vqcache/vq2-system_startup.php on line 52
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mick said:


> timing out for me as well just now John :thumb:
> 
> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.cleanandshiny.co.uk
> 
> ...


yeah it seems to be having a couple of issues

 I am trying to look into it now.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Cheers John, thanks for your help. I can't wait to try it.&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey this is great news, C&S are back :doublesho I can remember meeting up there on several occasions for a good old chinwag as well as a good (discounted) spend up lol this was circa 2006 iirc...well before the days of Waxstock :lol:

Congrats Johnny and all the best with your new venture :thumb:


----------

